# PCGH PC's mit coffee lake bei Alternate



## LennoxBLN (6. Dezember 2017)

Hi PCGH,

ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier Richtig bin. Habe auch nur eine  kleine Frage.
Ich wollte nur mal kurz nachfragen, ab wann eure Konfigurationen mit den neuen coffee lake CPU's bei Alternate erhältlich sein werden?

Danke und Gruss,
Lennox


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. Dezember 2017)

Hi Lennox,

aktuell haben wir ja einen neuen PCGH-Extreme-PC i7-8700K-Edition vorgestellt. Alternate hat jetzt Ware, sodass ich davon ausgehe, dass der PC in 1-2 Wochen lagernd sein sollte. Ab heute Abend sollte auch eine Vorbestellung möglich sein.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## bschicht86 (6. Dezember 2017)

Vermutlich dann, wenn auch die CPU vernünftig verfügbar sein wird, und sich dann preislich auch eingependelt hat. Denn wenn Händler derzeit noch "Mangelwareprämie" einstreichen, hat COffee-Lake ungewollt ein schlechtes Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis.


----------

